# Synthetic and cheap saddles, why the hate? Are they always that bad?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

As someone who does this for a living, can I ask, how do you know they are real people? These companies spend a lot of time and money nowadays to make you think those are real reviews. Even when the reviewers are real people, they may have received various forms of compensation in exchange for writing the review, and I wouldn't give ANY weight to a review that was written in exchange for compensation.

PS I bought a cheap synthetic saddle and it was just terrible. That doesn't mean that all synthetic saddles are bad, but you're not likely to find decent quality there unless you're willing to spend a little money. IMO You're better off buying a decent saddle used then buying a poor-quality saddle new.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Wintec saddles aren't super cheap, but they are compared to leather saddles. the english wintec I have has served me well and fits all my horses just fine. It depends on the saddle. I've also had some cheapy synthetic western saddle that I tore apart for spare parts. It was banged up and there was no way I could sell it. Generally leather is better though and finding a used leather saddle that's 20 years old isn't too expensive. If it's well taken care of, that saddle can still last you a really long time. It's usually worth it to buy a used, good quality saddle, that try to find a good quality cheap saddle for brand new. 

In short, you get what you pay for.


----------



## The Equinest (Dec 18, 2019)

Wintec makes some very top-dollar(and some cheaper models as well) synthetic endurance ,(not sure about western) saddles that are _very_ comfortable(if you want to spend anywhere from 1-2k for them!), so synthetic saddles _can_ be very nice. However, the cheaper brands in the $100-$200 range often can have bad stitching or poor quality synthetics, so I'd perhaps ask for reviews on FB or a group of people who've actually owned and ridden in them for a while before buying one. 

Anywhere you go in the show world, people are going to tell you that you need to get fancy tack, fancy clothing, etc. It's just how it works. I went through a "rodeo phase" as a teen but when I saw the costs of saddles, tack, boots, etc, I quickly got out of that. I used to show 4-H and open class shows as well when I was younger and the amount of money some things cost was utterly ridiculous. _However_, I did find that you can often find some pretty decent quality things used or older and they work just fine. I have an old barrel saddle I got for free that looks gorgeous still and works just fine for me as a regular trail saddle(it's an older model, so no 4-inch horn lol). My black show saddle was $250 and is full leather, with barely any use. I don't see the need to buy new tack unless I absolutely cannot find something good quality used. 

My advice? If you can, buy it used. Leather tack that's a bit more plain and less-bling is often pretty cheap and you can always embellish it a little on your own if you'd like. Personally, I prefer a more classy and simple look better than the bling anyhow. (You won't catch me wearing crystals or a bunch of silver...) If you ask around and find good reviews for the synthetic saddles outside of the website or Amazon reveiws/etc, go for it! There's no reason why you need to spend a ton of money on a saddle when just getting into a sport that you might not even want to stay in after a while of trying it out, and absolutely no reason why a nice synthetic saddle shouldn't work just fine.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the site and there were no reviews on the first one, only two very short reviews on the second one. No real details to determine how relevant the reviews are. 

I have no bias against synthetic, at one time I had 3 Wintec Dressage saddles, and one Wintec 2000. Still have one Dressage and the 2000. 

So a few years back, liking the Wintec brand so much, I bought a Wintec Western. Piece of garbage! Sold it quick. 

Abetta is a popular synthetic brand too; the Endurance models seem to be fine (I have a Wide one) and have heard the Australian models are ok. The basic western or barrel racing ones do not get too many good reviews. I purchased one 20 years ago, and it was horrible. Sold it the same day to a guy at the barn that didn't have a saddle and wasn't too picky. He liked the Aztec styling. 


Fabtron is a less expensive brand, has some decent saddles, Lady trail being very popular, at reasonable prices. 


Ebay has a lot of good used saddles too. 


Keep in mind, western saddles have to fit the horse too, so make sure the gullet is the right size.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Synthetic is okay if it's a decent brand. Just don't get a no-name brand like the ones you posted. I have never heard of that brand.

Better synthetic brands for western saddles are Bighorn (rode in one for over 10 years, my favorite saddle for many years), Fabtron, Abetta, Wintec, Saddle King (not King Series), probably some others too, but those are the ones that come to mind. They will still be a cheaper saddle, but should be safe and functional. If you get a no-name, it may not be safe or functional!

Heck, I think I have might have even seen Circle Y's in a synthetic/leather hybrid.

Getting a decent brand is also important in a leather saddle. It's not the leather that makes the saddle good, it's the tree and workmanship. If you shop around, you could likely find an almost new saddle at a used price. I've spent around $500 on used leather saddles more than once that looked JUST like new. Except that it didn't work for someone and they had to sell at a loss to get it sold. Sort of like a new car depreciating once it goes off the lot.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't buy a saddle without actually seeing it first. Buying online is a real crap shot. Most of the saddles with bridle ,breast collar included for 299 are junk cheap quality.

Not a fan of Abetta or wintec Western saddles,sturip leathers snap in two within a month of use. Both saddles are uncomfortable. Basically peices of junk. 

The cheap ones are just that cheap poorly made don't hold up. Most important part saddle needs to fit horse 

Wouldn't believe the reviews who knows if person doing review, even knows what a good saddle is. Can't tell quality from a picture.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I buy gear that will last me or someone else a very, very long time. I also want the saddle to form to the rider. 

And even more important, I want a rawhide or bullhide covered tree. Again, I'm going for longevity. And safety. I get that with decent leather saddles.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those two saddles are garbage. Asian made, warped tree, junk. As someone already posted, go with a brand name. I tried a synthetic Wintec western saddle, hated it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those saddles looked like they were made of a very poor quality leather.
they are no-name brands that will be very hard to resell if and when you get to the point of wanting a 'good' saddle for showing.


Look at it this way, if you have any long range goals, you WILL need a better saddle. you may say, well, I can get along with this one for a couple of years. Ok, so, you get to the point of needing a new , better saddle. You try to sell your junk one, and no one will buy it. You want to buy a nice, all leather saddle at $500 used. You now must , basically, re-invest the $200 into the cost of your new one, since you will have nothing left over from your first saddle purchase, with your total spent = $700



If you buy a nicer used one first, it costs $500 used, but you pay only that. And no hassle of getting rid of the old synthetic that no one wants.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Those saddles looked like they were made of a very poor quality leather.
> they are no-name brands that will be very hard to resell if and when you get to the point of wanting a 'good' saddle for showing.
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, I’ll pay more for a name/known brand synthetic one then. It’ll be expensive but I want synthetic/not leather as much as possible. Thanks.

Synthetic BigHorn’s are around $550.

My ultimate goal is to ride bareback always with a pad, so throwing money at a saddle (which I need now) stinks. But I came here for advice so I’ll follow it.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

The Equinest said:


> Wintec makes some very top-dollar(and some cheaper models as well) synthetic endurance ,(not sure about western) saddles that are _very_ comfortable(if you want to spend anywhere from 1-2k for them!), so synthetic saddles _can_ be very nice. However, the cheaper brands in the $100-$200 range often can have bad stitching or poor quality synthetics, so I'd perhaps ask for reviews on FB or a group of people who've actually owned and ridden in them for a while before buying one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best answer so far, as far as what I took from it. Thank you. I have zero interest in show, and my goal is to get to ride three days a week for about 2 hours at 4 a.m. before the kids wake up. 

Even the horse I’m buying is made for this purpose; he is huge and fast and ugly. Just what I wanted.


----------



## The Equinest (Dec 18, 2019)

@Arlowf

If you're not looking to show, look around in your area for used, quality-looking western saddles. Go see them, try them out on your horse. You certainly don't need a show saddle if you're just riding(you said western pleasure, which is a discipline, so I figured you might be showing and needed a show saddle), and it's pretty easy to find good quality western saddles if you're willing to shop around a little. I would absolutely recommend trying to find one in your area first however, to see what seat size you want, what fits your horse, etc. I try to ride in my saddles a few times before "settling" on them as well just in case because even if they fit the horse, they might not fit me well. A used saddle might be missing a few parts like a stirrup or need a new latigo, but those are quite easy to replace.  See if you can find a nicer used one, and if you decide to go full bareback and never use the saddle again, a good leather saddle will always be easier to sell used than a synthetic.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I rode bareback most of life, without a bareback pad.

I do have an assortment of saddles for when others came to visit and wanted to ride. They range from very expensive custom leather saddles to pricey synthetics.

As I aged, I preferred the synthetics because they weigh less and were much easier to sling up on a horse.

Fabtron is a synthetic saddle you might look into. 

I had an Abetta and did not like it for two reasons: center fire rigging and it was poorly made. This was years ago, so Abetta may have upped their quality by now.

The best and most light weight leather saddle I had and loved was my Buena Vista Plantation saddle. It was older and I saved it for parades with one of my Tennessee Walkers. I could easily throw it up on him. They make great trail saddles, if you are used to riding English and want leather


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Arlowf said:


> Okay, I’ll pay more for a name/known brand synthetic one then. It’ll be expensive but I want synthetic/not leather as much as possible. Thanks.
> 
> Synthetic BigHorn’s are around $550.
> 
> My ultimate goal is to ride bareback always with a pad, so throwing money at a saddle (which I need now) stinks. But I came here for advice so I’ll follow it.


Oh. You didn't state your goal in your first post. Just asked why some might not like synthetics.

Your intention makes sense now. I wonder how difficult it would be for you to find a name brand, used synthetic for sale. They do go cheap.


----------



## The Equinest (Dec 18, 2019)

If you're set on going western and synthetic, I know there's some decent synthetic Aussie-style saddles out there(pretty much a western saddle minus the horn) that usually sell cheaper. You might also try looking on endurance tack sites/etc because there's quite a few endurance riders that like western style saddles and synthetic tack is very popular among them(Plus it has to hold up well, so they'll know which ones are durable and which ones aren't. No one wants to be half way through a ride and have the stirrup break.).


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

I found a Big Horn Bonanza saddle, pretty old, for $200 bucks. If I can get her down to $150, I’ll grab that as a backup. Like 20 years old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

Arlowf said:


> I found a Big Horn Bonanza saddle, pretty old, for $200 bucks. If I can get her down to $150, I’ll grab that as a backup. Like 20 years old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

I just want to state:
This forum is full of active, very helpful members. And they aren’t rude. I’m thankful and impressed with all the responses I got here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Arlowf said:


> I just want to state:
> This forum is full of active, very helpful members. And they aren’t rude. I’m thankful and impressed with all the responses I got here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a nice thing to share with posters here.....
Thank-you on behalf of the members of this forum.


So, the saddle....
Nice, nice saddle.
This is a old show saddle with a emphasis on equitation and supporting the riders body correctly in position.
From what I can see worth what the seller is selling for.
Only thing I see is this saddle may fit like a 14.5 seat not a true 15" with how the saddle is constructed.
If you are OK with that, once you know it fits the horse well...complete the sale.
:runninghorse2:... 

_jmo..._


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Arlowf said:


>


Nice saddle, good find! Before you commit to buying, have the seller measure the fork. Some of the older saddles are built rather narrow and don't fit todays horses. 

I don't know the exact measurements, there are now standard and wide forks, but also medium width.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I have two identical Fabtron synthetic gaited saddles. One for each of my horses. I like the way they fit and they look ok(at least to me). I think I paid $650 new. I've been using my first one for 5 years and it's holding up just fine.

Would I rather have a beautiful "real" saddle? Yes. But I've tried several and keep coming back to these because they fit my horse and that's the most important thing.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I love synthetic saddles. 

I have a Wintec western that is 18 years old. It is one of the saddles I refuse to sell because I always end up with a horse that it fits. I have one for sale that has a 16 inch seat- my mom has retired from riding and that was her saddle. Asking $250

I don't like Big horn, the twist is too wide and it's uncomfortable.

Abettas are great- lots of tree sizes and rigging designs. They are lightweight and easy to care for.

Fabtrons are nice, but the seat is slick. I would prefer synthetic to slick leather seats. But I have one of them as well- definitely a keeper saddle.

Leather molds very easily in Florida. I like my synthetic tack. If I leave a leather saddle in the trailer for a couple days, I will have mold.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want a synthetic saddle, buy Wintec, Tekna or Thorowgood. Don't even entertain the thought of anything else.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got an Abetta. I paid $360 new. Love it:








I also have a semi-custom, $2000-back-then leather saddle with a fiberglass & bullhide wrapped tree:








If I could only own one, it would be the Abetta. 95% of the time, it is the Abetta I toss over my horse's back. Ralide trees don't hold screws as well and aren't acceptable for roping. That doesn't make them bad saddle trees.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

FYI,
The saddle, the big horn, has a ripped latigo keeper (not the Latigo). She won’t budge on the $200. Go for it or keep moving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd also vote for a brand-name synthetic if you are intent on not buying leather. We had some synthetics (Wintecs) and I still have a synthetic Australian saddle (Outback). They're ok. Not fantastic, but ok. Once you get used to leather, it's hard to go back. 

The only thing I'd add is that we found that one of our synthetics - a Thorowgood - got terribly stiff in cold weather. To the point where it was uncomfortable. But I am in Eastern Canada, so it may not be a problem where you are. If I was going to get a synthetic again, I'd opt for the suede-like finish (called equisuede by Wintec). It seems to help mitigate the hard and rigid feel of very cold synthetic saddles. 

But in my opinion, a decent Wintec can be a fine starter saddle and you can get them cheaply.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I've become a fan of searching on Facebook market and tack related groups. For anyone else reading this thread and in the market give it a try. 

Personally I never minded a good quality used saddle someone else already broke in. 

For Western saddles I hear good things about Corriente if budget is an issue.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Arlowf said:


> FYI,
> The saddle, the big horn, has a ripped latigo keeper (not the Latigo). She won’t budge on the $200. Go for it or keep moving?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To me, this piece torn is _*not*_ a deal breaker...








call a local saddle shop who does repairs and ask how much approximately it would cost to replace the left side latigo keeper on a older leather Big Horn show saddle that appears to have silver corner plates and tooling...

Once you have a estimated cost only you will know if you want to spend $200 for it plus the repair.
Honestly, you don't need the repair done either if you do a conventional knot and not have a latigo overly long.
Latigo keepers came into more necessity when people stopped tying and started buckling cinches...where else do you tuck that added length you must have...

For me, if you know the width of that saddle is going to be comfortable for you to sit on I would buy it.
If you have not sat in it... :think:
_I have a Big Horn training saddle I bought for my son to ride in...
Cut to wide for his liking and I am very uncomfortable sitting on it...so it sits.
I would love to sell it, but haven't advertised it...new the saddle I have is about $1,400.00_

So, yes...the saddle in my opinion as it sits...older leather, thick and rich with good care patina to it, tooling possibly hand done, corner plates of silver or sterling silver, has a laced cantle of "??", a seat pocket to help position you, already broke in...yes, to me worth what she asks.
This is what I found for comparison...*https://www.ebay.com/itm/123948798189*
And a bunch of other saddles similar,_* https://saddletackwester.com/bonanza-504*_ , maybe they have more selection of others to look at...
Unless you live local and are picking up in person, who ever is paying shipping fees...
I would estimate a minimum of $50 to as much as $100 depending upon destination and weight of that saddle. _Beware..._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Arlowf said:


> FYI,
> The saddle, the big horn, has a ripped latigo keeper (not the Latigo). She won’t budge on the $200. Go for it or keep moving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can buy replacements for little of nothing. I keep several on hand for saddles I'm refurbing to sell. Unless you plan to actually use it, it's just an aesthetic thing.

BTW... I'm a leather snob. I've ridden one synthetic saddle, one time. and I couldn't get over the way the stirrups and fenders seemed to stretch and give when you actually needed to use them.

Also, as time as gone by, I'm a snob when it comes to cheap leather. It feels cheap, looks cheap, doesn't last, will curl up and get brittle. Showman type tack will crack and wear out - I have two sets of it and use them for Dress Up/Sunday Best when we're doing a parade, but it would not last very long if it were used daily. For everyday use/trail riding, I use a Bar H breast collar (The leather feels like BUTTER and it's thick and silky feeling) and a nice leather headstall with rawhide wraps on the cheek pieces (Also feels like buttah) that I bought at Paul Taylor's. Both were more expensive than the Showman sets but are going on their third year now and still look almost new.

So yeah. I'm a leather snob - it feels nicer, looks nicer longer, will last longer. Same applies to saddles.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a love/hate relationship with my Abetta saddle. I love almost everything about it. I broke my tailbone and it’s actually more comfortable to sit on than a chair, lightweight, fits every horse I’ve tried it on. But it has a beige and red pattern that is ugly and clashes with all my nice pads.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my Abetta saddle. I love almost everything about it. I broke my tailbone and it’s actually more comfortable to sit on than a chair, lightweight, fits every horse I’ve tried it on. But it has a beige and red pattern that is ugly and clashes with all my nice pads.



You're obviously in Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> You're obviously in Australia or New Zealand.


Hahaha! No idea why it posted upside down.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

$200 is a steal for any sort of decent saddle (in my opinion). And the latigo keeper you could even replace yourself if you are a little handy. Should just be taking a screw or a couple of nails out and putting a new one on. You could probably get a new one for around $5. 

So the price is very good.

The question is, are you going to be comfortable in it and will it fit your horse? And those things are hard to answer unless you actually ride in it. Buying a saddle is always a gamble. Not matter what saddle you buy. Even a brand new one, you could spend $2000 on a saddle and not be comfortable in it or not have it fit your horse. 

In my neck of the woods (don't know about yours) I would not worry about it because it is so cheap I could probably resell it at a profit if I didn't like riding in it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Just make sure the rigging rings where you attach your cinch are very strong and secure, on both sides. Because if an in-skirt rigged saddle rips out, it is expensive to repair. But it looks like a very nice saddle.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

AnitaAnne said:


> Nice saddle, good find! Before you commit to buying, have the seller measure the fork. Some of the older saddles are built rather narrow and don't fit todays horses.
> 
> I don't know the exact measurements, there are now standard and wide forks, but also medium width.


I had her measure it, don't know what i'm looking at. Is this "narrow"?


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I've always considered wintec the best synthetic saddles and most comfortable. Considering i've seen how nasty leather saddles can get (in a school barn) and what not i've always looked into getting wintec in general. I'm picky about color too- liking dark deep browns and black. Wintec is the way to go.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Arlowf said:


> I had her measure it, don't know what i'm looking at. Is this "narrow"?
> 
> View attachment 1002513



Hard to tell from that picture. Also a gullet can be measured a lot of different ways, oddly. I always measure by putting the end of the tape on the inside of the /\ level with the concho, then put my thumbnail on the tap where the opposite inside lip starts.


Just guessing, gonna say that's either a 6 1/2 or a 7" gullet... which by today's standard is often considered more narrow. Most of my own newer made saddles have either a 7.5 or 8" gullet. 



That's a very nice saddle though - but if you have a thick, modern built quarter horse, I really don't know that it'll fit. Conversely, if you have a narrow built horse, it may be a God send.


For $200.00, I'd risk it. and if it didn't fit, I'd clean it up, put a little shine on it, and flip it for $300.00... and put that $300.00 to another saddle I hoped would fit... rinse and repeat until I got the right fit.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Arlowf said:


>



Try more like 45-50ish years old. Got a picture of the underside of the stirrup leathers? I have a pair of vintage stirrup leathers from a big horn with this tooling pattern - it doesn't use a Blevins buckle system, but a regular belt buckle looking affair. You'll see that in older saddles. I feel like this saddle is either a very late 60s or early-to-mid 70s saddle. Love the patina that saddle has - the leather looks rich and thick, the color is deep. Note the name *Bonanza* on it... the Bonanza line of Big Horns were fashioned to echo the 'look' of the Bonanza tv series that was so popular at the time.



The fact you (or it's current owner) think it's only 20 years old is why people like me snob cheap leather and cheap leather saddles. Big Horn used to be an excellent maker. A lot of their saddles from this era still look beautiful today and older leather, even on the less expensive saddles of the 60s and 70s, was a much better quality than GOOD makers can get today (Due to how cattle are grown/raised in the modern era). 


This is why I tell people to not be scared of a well made 20, 30, 40 year old saddle if it fits the rider and the horse. They'll last a life time with proper care. It may not be the trendy look du jour, but some things are classics, and IMO, the older saddles are classics.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Try more like 45-50ish years old. Got a picture of the underside of the stirrup leathers? I have a pair of vintage stirrup leathers from a big horn with this tooling pattern - it doesn't use a Blevins buckle system, but a regular belt buckle looking affair. You'll see that in older saddles. I feel like this saddle is either a very late 60s or early-to-mid 70s saddle. Love the patina that saddle has - the leather looks rich and thick, the color is deep. Note the name *Bonanza* on it... the Bonanza line of Big Horns were fashioned to echo the 'look' of the Bonanza tv series that was so popular at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you pay $200 for something that old though/this saddle? Or keep looking?

It's amazing how much you know about saddles lol. 
What you may not like is I'm going to condition the leather, clean it up... And then take the clear coat off of it and redye it black. That's a $35.00 and 2 hour job.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Arlowf said:


> Would you pay $200 for something that old though/this saddle? Or keep looking?



Not trying to be rude, but I answered that. I'd absolutely buy it for 200.00 and then if it didn't fit, I'd flip it for 300.00 and reinvest that money into another saddle.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with a good saddle that old so long as it's been maintained *and* it fits you and your horse. Make sure the stirrup leathers aren't showing any sign of ripping or tearing at stress points, make sure it actually fits your horse... and if it's good to go, ride it and enjoy it. It's a classic.


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Not trying to be rude, but I answered that. I'd absolutely buy it for 200.00 and then if it didn't fit, I'd flip it for 300.00 and reinvest that money into another saddle.
> 
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with a good saddle that old so long as it's been maintained *and* it fits you and your horse. Make sure the stirrup leathers aren't showing any sign of ripping or tearing at stress points, make sure it actually fits your horse... and if it's good to go, ride it and enjoy it. It's a classic.


Yeah you did answer it you're right; I was a little confused when you pointed out it was 50 years old. 
I'll go ahead and get the dye kit too, i'm going to do that to any used saddle I buy.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Arlowf said:


> Yeah you did answer it you're right; I was a little confused when you pointed out it was 50 years old.
> I'll go ahead and get the dye kit too, i'm going to do that to any used saddle I buy.



Why dye it!? That leather is gorgeous! And dye will rub off on your clothes (I use it in small areas to hide scuffs).... it also has a more metallic sheen, IME.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

I wouldn’t dye an old one like that. Doing so would take $100+ off its resale value. I’m considering using fabric paint and leather specific paint on my previously mentioned Abetta, but I can only realistically get $50-100 out of it around here if I wanted to sell it used.

I picked up a couple old saddles and there’s no way I would dye them. For one thing, the fleece is real and would rub off and dye my horses! 

Look for an old black saddle if that’s what you want. Watch Facebook market place. I managed to pick up a Frazier for $150. The seller got it out of an old falling down barn on their property and didn’t know what she had. Really really didn’t know what she had. Lol


----------



## Arlowf (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m not going to be reselling a $200 saddle.
Resolene is what seals it and keeps the dye from coming off. I also just really enjoy redying things to look new. 

https://the900facebookpony.com/2015/11/19/diy-dyeing-a-saddle/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity4 (Jan 17, 2019)

Leather or synthetic, the most important thing is to make sure the saddle fits the horse. It seems like a no brainer but depending on your horse this could be quite an ordeal. I have a high withered TB, who was a nightmare to shop for. I like leather saddles better but I ended up with a Bighorn synthetic, not because I liked the look but because it fit the horse and fits him well. Bonus for me the saddle fits my butt as well and is comfortable. Unfortunately saddle shopping can be an expensive trial and error process.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Arlowf said:


> Would you pay $200 for something that old though/this saddle? Or keep looking?
> 
> It's amazing how much you know about saddles lol.
> What you may not like is I'm going to condition the leather, clean it up... And then take the clear coat off of it and redye it black. That's a $35.00 and 2 hour job.



I would pay that price and not squabble about it for this saddle...quickly.

The saddle doesn't have clear coat like you think on it.
That is what they do to cheap leather that won't tan properly.
This saddle is old, as around 40 years...

This saddle has been vat tanned, different process and you _won't_ remove it as it is layers deep through the leather top, bottom and middle...infused with it.
It is what makes the saddle actually worth $$$...the patina of the leather.

If you are set on changing the color, just dye it...but make sure you have professional products and you will need to do every single piece the same, remove the sheepskin underpad or ruin it...
Skip a piece or not do each as thoroughly as the prior, it will look it...
All that tooling...makes my head ache the labor intensive job you undertake...

I've seen dye jobs look fantastic and dye jobs horrible and ruined the beauty of the tack...just be careful.
New dye also bleeds...sealed or not.
It bleeds on you, your clothing, your horse...no thanks.

Actually, if you are mindset on a black saddle why don't you just look for a black saddle...
They're around...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> You can buy replacements for little of nothing. I keep several on hand for saddles I'm refurbing to sell. Unless you plan to actually use it, it's just an aesthetic thing.
> 
> BTW... I'm a leather snob. I've ridden one synthetic saddle, one time. and I couldn't get over the way the stirrups and fenders seemed to stretch and give when you actually needed to use them.
> 
> ...



Same. You couldn't pay me to ride in synthetic tack. Blech. Did once, and never again. It just felt all sorts of wrong, and that was a decent brand synthetic. Most of the ones out there are crap. 

The broken latigo holder is no big deal. You can fix it for about $8.  Do not dye that saddle black. You'll ruin any value it has. If you want a black saddle, buy a black saddle -- although black is not a popular color in saddles, and you may be hard-pressed to find a decent one that is black unless you look for Australian or English saddles rather than western. Most black western saddles are either dirt cheap imports that aren't worth the cost to ship them, or high-end Arab/Morgan show saddles that cost four figures or more. Don't ruin a decent old used one for something like that. For $200 it's a heck of a deal; snatch it up. You can always resell it for what you paid or more if it doesn't work for you or your horse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, I can't stress enough how much you shouldn't dye that saddle. You will absolutely destroy any resale value and then you're stuck with it because no one is going to buy it after you've done that. Sauce: I have a small used western tack business. My horse trailer doubles as a mobile tack shop/vendor trailer and I follow the rodeos in-season. There is no way I'd buy one that someone dyed, and no way I would consider dying one that extensively because I know it would never sell. Aftermarket dye needs to be used sparingly and to conceal scuffs or scratches.

Also, IME, spray sealers will flake off and in short order. How do I know this? My daughter has had various pieces of tack dyed and sealed by a local saddle shop. It took about 6 weeks for that tack to look ridiculous - the sealer began to flake away and it took chunks of dye with it. She ended up throwing away that tack and learning an expensive lesson. Take it for what it's worth - I'm not at all trying to be rude, just warning you so you know what to expect. Hopefully we've saved you from doing something you'll regret.

As others have said - if you want a black saddle, buy a black saddle.


----------



## bobrameters (Nov 4, 2019)

*A good saddle is an investment*

My go-to, everyday practice saddle is an old (25- to 30-yr-old) Donna Napier barrel saddle that had been modified with shorter fenders so my daughter could ride in it in middle school. She won her own trophy saddle riding in this one. I pulled it out of storage 2 years ago and had it cleaned up, new stirrup leathers, and the modified fenders replaced with longer ones. It's lightweight and I love it. If I want to show in a specific class, I have to pull out something expensive that "fits in", but if I want to just have fun, go trail riding, maybe try new things, I'll use my old Donna Napier.


----------

